# Aspheric Mag For A Beginner - I need your help!



## Hammer Train (Sep 11, 2008)

I want to get a maglite that throws as far as possible. D or C size as a base, up to 4d in size. I've seen this mod https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/165465
which looks good but i'm not great with this kind of thing so what else would i need to buy / do to a stock maglite to use it? I'm willing to spend up to $200 including the maglite itself.
Is there something available that throws further and is an easy mod to a maglite? Can you still use the 'focus' on them after they have been modified? Runtime isn't too much of an option as long as it lasts an hour+.


----------



## saabluster (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: I need your help!*



peterthomson said:


> I want to get a maglite that throws as far as possible. D or C size as a base, up to 4d in size. I've seen this mod https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/165465
> which looks good but i'm not great with this kind of thing so what else would i need to buy / do to a stock maglite to use it? I'm willing to spend up to $200 including the maglite itself.
> Is there something available that throws further and is an easy mod to a maglite? Can you still use the 'focus' on them after they have been modified? Runtime isn't too much of an option as long as it lasts an hour+.


If you want the farthest throwing mag you will need to put an aspheric lens in it. And you will still be able to focus and defocus it. FYI there will be much less spill with this set-up as opposed to the Throw Master.


----------



## Gunner12 (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: I need your help!*

This thread might not be too helpful but it could give you a good place to start.

You might be able to make something like this at under $200. 3C light and make something like this(except with a lower resistor so you can get 1-1.5 amp to the LED, overdriving it). Then instead of the reflector, use the right aspherical lens.


----------



## LukeA (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: I need your help!*



Gunner12 said:


> This thread might not be too helpful but it could give you a good place to start.
> 
> You might be able to make something like this at under $200. 3C light and make something like this(except with a lower resistor so you can get 1-1.5 amp to the LED, overdriving it). Then instead of the reflector, use the right aspherical lens.



I think the KD aspheric kit would be a great choice here, but Gunner, your link to it is broken in your mod thread (on KD's end - since the Amazonification). The sku number is now 1777. It used to be 4465.

Working link


----------



## Hammer Train (Sep 14, 2008)

*Re: I need your help!*

Thanks guys, very helpful. The Kaidomain link especially as I searched for something like this but just couldn't find it!. Saab, I know it will not be able to touch the throwmaster - as that's my ideal light, but maybe this will tide me over until the throwmaster arrives! So I just buy the drop in and lens, pop them in and off I go? Or do I need to change the reflector too? Also is there an R2 drop in that would work with the lens as I understand these are brighter? Thanks... :thinking:


----------



## Hammer Train (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm going to go with the smo reflector and the Q5 drop in and lens kit as above. I need to find a bezel to protect the lens now - can anyone help with this? I also want to get it to 'glow' using glow powder / paint - is this an easy thing to do?

Thanks again for all your help - I get the feeling this is going to become a very expensive hobby quite quickly


----------



## LukeA (Sep 14, 2008)

The aspheric Mag doesn't use a reflector, just the lens. 

Saabluster was talking about spill light, i.e. light that's not in the beam. The aspheric mag has none, and the Throwmaster has a normal amount. As for throw, it depends on the output, but typically the aspheric mag will outthrow an incan bulb in a throwmaster.

There isn't an R2 dropin, and R2 is only at most 7% or so better than a Q5, a difference which is invisible.


----------



## saabluster (Sep 15, 2008)

LukeA said:


> As for throw, it depends on the output,



True. Some others variables are: focal length and diameter of lens, AR coating, type of emitter used(die size/optical magnification of package, and phosphor application).


----------



## jabe1 (Sep 17, 2008)

I recommend reading this thread before proceeding https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/202045 I am very satisfied with the KD kit, although I will be upgrading to the MG aspheric as described. Don't worry about throw... you'll get at least 600'.


----------

